

Hacker News reader application for Mac OS X - zyngaro
https://github.com/iyedb/pyside_HNReader

======
zyngaro
Contributions or suggestions are very welcome.

~~~
sycren
Could you write some more documentation for this please as others have
suggested in the comments above.

How to install, what functionality (can you post as well as read?), why we
would want to install this over using a browser. What made you want to develop
this?

~~~
zyngaro
Just clone the repo and run python hnreader.py. This application runs in the
"system tray" in Mac OS X. It's just reader. Later I am willing to integrate
"pocket" to save for reading later. I developed this just for fun. Plus it's a
convient way to check HN news without switching from the application you're
using and openning a browser ...

------
intellegacy
So.. how does one install this?

~~~
zyngaro
No install procedure for the moment. This is a work in progress. If you want
to try just clone the git repo and run in a terminal: python hnreader.py There
is a setup.py file that can be used to create a Mac OS X app bundle using
py2app but I am not satisfied with py2app ...

------
asimjalis
Do you have any screenshots?

~~~
zyngaro
Hi, here is a screenshot:
[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10043773/Screen%20Shot%202013-01-05%...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10043773/Screen%20Shot%202013-01-05%20at%2012.57.21.png)

